# Toyo H09



## moragg

After reading the discussions on here regarding, I'm wanting to change our tyres, they're 5 years old now, and what I've drawn from here is that the Toyo H09 is going to fit the bill nicely. I need either 215/70/15 or can go to 225/70/15 but I cannot get a hold of any the tyres at all online. Does anyone know if Toyo have discontinued them?


----------



## coppo

moragg said:


> After reading the discussions on here regarding, I'm wanting to change our tyres, they're 5 years old now, and what I've drawn from here is that the Toyo H09 is going to fit the bill nicely. I need either 215/70/15 or can go to 225/70/15 but I cannot get a hold of any the tyres at all online. Does anyone know if Toyo have discontinued them?


They were still selling them in December when we changed our tyres(although not for toyos). I have read reports that they are an excellent winter tyre, really good for muddy sites, the tread pattern looks very chunky,
Think the problem was all the bad weather in late nov early dec which meant winter tyres were virtually wiped out.

Paul.


----------



## chasper

I had some fitted in July last year, bought through the tyreshopper web site and fitted at the local branch of National Tyres, so far they have been excellent in all conditions.


----------



## teemyob

*Laws*

New German laws coupled with Bad weather throughout Europe has meant the stocks of winter tyres sold out at up-to 3 x normal price.

Tyres are traded as a commodity, some people must have made a killing.

Anyway, more stock available later this year, maybe by spring if not early summer.

TM


----------



## rogerblack

TOYO H09 are definitely worth tracking down, fitted a pair on the front of our Boxer based AS Pollensa last January (thanks to TM for the recommendation) and the transformation on wet grass, mud & snow has been truly amazing, cannot recommend them enough. Will be buying another pair when they become available again - although having just the two has improved traction, I have since been informed that for safe all round braking & skid resistance on snow or ice, you really should fit them on all four wheels.


----------



## mearscat

I can't praise the Toyo H09 tyres enough. I haven't got stuck once in the two years i have had them fitted. Wet grass, mud, snow, ice, nothing seems to stop them. We spent Christmas in South Wales and the way I went up some hills covered in snow and ice amazed me. 

Allan


----------



## smick

Yes, echo all that's been said about HO9s - worth waiting for if you can; better ride, great road holding, dig you out of most unpleasant spots.

Smcik


----------



## greywizard

*toyo tyres*

hi,
i do not know about the toyo tyres but i have just had two 205/70 R15C tyres GT MAX make which seem to be well regarded for less than £140 through the new tesco system (black circles) paid for on line and fitted at a local garage---and i get my tesco points !
cheers


----------



## AL8

I would echo all the positive comments about the H09's

At the end of September I had fitted a set of 4 x H09's fitted for about £380 (all in) at http://www.bushtyres.co.uk/ I used the Goole branch.

I think there is a little more road noise, but the ride is much softer & therefore more comfortable.... and of course there's loads of grip.

I would cetainly recommend them & thnak TM for his advise.


----------



## moragg

Thanks everyone for the comments. I ended up emailing Toyo UK about H09 tyres and they replied that they had them in stock there and then, so ordered them quickly through Camskill and they've just been delivered. Getting them fitted this afternoon total price should be about £340 delivered and fitted.


----------



## joedenise

Tried to buy 5 x h09 today from national tyres to be told there are none in uk anyone know if anyone has any for sale.

joe


----------



## richardjames

Had some HO8s fitted two weeks ago for the same reason - mine were seven years old 8O but looked like new 8O 225/70/15 £340!

Try >>>HO9<<<


----------



## teemyob

*tyres*



joedenise said:


> Tried to buy 5 x h09 today from national tyres to be told there are none in uk anyone know if anyone has any for sale.
> 
> joe


What Size?


----------



## b2tus

Try these guys.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m66b129s1613p29429


----------



## rogerblack

I'm still trying to get another pair of H09 195/70 R15C 104/102R, can't get any joy in the Camskill website, or any others I've tried


----------



## joedenise

Teemyob

Sizes are:

either 215/70R/15 109Q or
205/70R/15 106/104Q

Camskills hadn't got any my size.

Joe


----------



## moragg

I emailed Toyo UK and asked them when the Tyres I needed would be in stock to be told they had them there and then. I'd give that a go.

I've had a look at Camskills website, they are still showing them, check under 'winter van tyres' 215/70/15


----------



## teemyob

*any H09's*



joedenise said:


> Teemyob
> 
> Sizes are:
> 
> either 215/70R/15 109Q or
> 205/70R/15 106/104Q
> 
> Camskills hadn't got any my size.
> 
> Joe


They are showing them here!?

But otherwise you may struggle. Mytyres were showing them at £65 last October


----------



## joedenise

I e-mailed Toyo last night and received the reply below:

Hello,

Thank you for your enquiry into H09's, we are showing that we have 2 x 205 70 15 in stock, with some more coming into us approx end of April, but the 215 70 15's we have no stock at the moment, but we have 4 coming in approx mid March, you would need to go to your nearest Toyo retailer to get a price on these sizes.

Hope that this information is useful.

Regards
Louise

Louise Bowdler
Sales Co-ordinator

TOYO TYRE(UK)LTD
Toyo House, Shipton Way
Rushden, Northants. NN10 6GL

They seem to be in short supply then!

Joe


----------



## brockley

Had 4 fitted last year using Tyreshopper.com and concur with all comments here about how good they are. Used a discount code from Myvouchercodes.co.uk to get an even better price.


----------



## joedenise

Phoned Camskills this afternoon and they are showing as in stock from their supplier which I assume is Toyo - maybe they don't update their suppliers details.

Joe


----------



## joedenise

Success finally - have ordered 4 Toyo HO9s from Tyremark. Should be delivered approx 10 March coming from Europe. Also got another one on back order.

Had a shock Saturday - went to QuickFit price for 5 Michelin Camping Tyres - £980!!!

Joe


----------



## IanA

With a bit of luck I will have four Toyo H09s fitted tomorrow - ordered them from etyres this morning, heard nothing to suggest they don't have them. I looked at a garage with 25% off Michelin, but they were £680 with the discount. The Toyos are £480 incl fitting valves etc, done outside my house - not cheap but very convenient.


----------



## coppo

Yes not cheap Ian but i bet you'll be really pleased with them, don't think you'll be getting stuck anywhere  

Paul.


----------



## joedenise

Had mine fitted today by Tyre Mark. Total cost for 4 tyres, fitted and balanced, & new valves, £422 and they imported them from Europe for us. Spare is still on back order but hopefully won't be too long.

Date on tyres is 12.1.11 so good until I retire in 2016!

Joe

PS Tyre Mark are in Sittingbourne and Folkestone.


----------



## IanA

coppo said:


> Yes not cheap Ian but i bet you'll be really pleased with them, don't think you'll be getting stuck anywhere
> 
> Paul.


Yes, I hope not - also thinking of going to Germany for the Christmas Markets, so may need to use them on snow (wish), but not too much, we do have to come home


----------



## IanA

AARRGH, just had the phone call - tyres not in stock until Monday, probably PM, so fitting is now on Weds 16th. I spoke too soon!


----------



## joedenise

Hi Ian

Don't know what size tyres you want but Toyo are only importing 4 tyres this month for 215/70/15, which is what I needed, but mine were imported from Europe.

Joe


----------



## IanA

Joe, mine are 215/75/16 LI 113, so bigger rims than yours. I don't know why they import so few tyres, seems to be a need for more in UK


----------



## joedenise

It's primarily because the HO9s are a winter tyre. There'll probably be more available come September.

Joe


----------



## IanA

No Toyo! Apparently none in the UK until September,so Weds is off - now to get a refund and have another thought on what tyres to get.


----------



## richardjames

What about H08? Alright more of a summer tyre but I've had 4 fitted and I am pleased with them


----------



## Whiskeymac

A very enlightening thread and I'm about to order some Toyos.

A note of caution that there seem to be two load ratings on the market; 101 and 113 which are equivalent to 825 and 1150 kg, the latter being identical to my Michelin Campervan tyres, the former falling well short.


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

You can get 107/109 rating or 113 on the 225.
I got some fitted last week 107/109.


norm


----------



## Wizzo

I bought 225/70 R15 Toyo HO9s to replace 215/70 R15 Continental Campers in August. They carry a load index of 112/110 as opposed to the old 215s which were 109. The difference in circumference is 1.5% so the speedo is now more accurate than it was before.

The ride is also more pliable - much less crashing and banging over bumps and potholes.

JohnW


----------



## leenuts

Just ordered 4 x Toyo H09s at 215 70 15 107/109R through Tyre shopper, fitted at National Tyres. £395 all in from Tyreshopper.

Then got an email from a garage we know that said you cannot get a Winter tyre in that size. 

Rang tyreshopper as I had already ordered spoke to a very helpful technical support lady who said they do not class them as a Winter tyre (even though the first line of their product description did, it later went on to say it was an all season tyre). I asked her whether it had M + S marking she said yes, I asked her if I could use them in Germany , she called her Head Office but no answer. So she called Toyo who said ok to use in Germany but it is not studded and not for use in Scandinavia! (fat chance!!).

So there you go, an All Season tyre, of which Winter is one season, but not Winter specialised, seems to be the answer?


----------

